# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cabomba furcata



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

It appears that Cabomba discussion is severely lacking, probably since it is not currently 'en vogue,' often considered a beginner's plant. But with Cabomba furcata, this delicate species sheds a new light to the genus Cabomba. Here's what Tropica has to say about it.

_Until recently, Cabomba furcata was mistakenly sold as Cabomba piauhyaensis, but after a revision of the genus, the name has changed accordingly. Cabomba furcata is one the most difficult plants available for the aquarium hobby. Nevertheless, many people are very much attracted by the red-brown appearance of the plant with the finely dissected leaves. The red to violet flower is carried on a floating leaf which primarily develops in association with flowering but occasionally floating leaves are also set when the shoot apex reaches the water surface. Cabomba furcata requires very soft and slightly acid water with a nutrient rich substrate, but much more important are the very high light demands. At sub-optimum growth conditions the plant soon starts to decay, to begin with at the base but later on also the shoot apex dies off. However, at good growth conditions Cabomba furcata grows just as fast as Cabomba caroliniana and planted in groups this plant turns out to be among the most beautiful in the aquarium._


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

It appears that Cabomba discussion is severely lacking, probably since it is not currently 'en vogue,' often considered a beginner's plant. But with Cabomba furcata, this delicate species sheds a new light to the genus Cabomba. Here's what Tropica has to say about it.

_Until recently, Cabomba furcata was mistakenly sold as Cabomba piauhyaensis, but after a revision of the genus, the name has changed accordingly. Cabomba furcata is one the most difficult plants available for the aquarium hobby. Nevertheless, many people are very much attracted by the red-brown appearance of the plant with the finely dissected leaves. The red to violet flower is carried on a floating leaf which primarily develops in association with flowering but occasionally floating leaves are also set when the shoot apex reaches the water surface. Cabomba furcata requires very soft and slightly acid water with a nutrient rich substrate, but much more important are the very high light demands. At sub-optimum growth conditions the plant soon starts to decay, to begin with at the base but later on also the shoot apex dies off. However, at good growth conditions Cabomba furcata grows just as fast as Cabomba caroliniana and planted in groups this plant turns out to be among the most beautiful in the aquarium._


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Well in my experience - this is a true weed. Its gowing the height of my tank in about a week. Here are the parameters that I tried: 2 wpg, 4 < GH < 8, 3 < KH < 7, 10 < NO3 < 25, 0.1 < Po4 < 2.5... not picky at all. Any temprature, CO2 > 15...

Here's a picture of this beast pearling -










Aviel.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is this the same as red cabomba?


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

you bet,

Here's another picture which I didn't want to put before because there's more plants and not only the cabomba -










Aviel.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that pic didnt' show up. i ordered a bunch of red cabomba along with many others from robert. they should be in wednesday.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

nevermind, it shows up now 0_o


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Aviel, that is a great picture of the red cabomba especially next to some of the green variety. I'm using both as well. Good job and only 2 wpg.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I have to agree that this plant is not as difficult to grow as Tropica may lead one to believe. I've been keeping it in my ARLC cichlid tank in very alkaline water (GH>16, KH>12) and it has grown with no problems, although I do use CO2. I think the hard water may slow its growth a bit, but other than that it seems just fine. Mine much more closely resembles Creature's pic rather than Aviel's. I would love to see that sort of brilliant red coloration.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I saw this in my local fish store and wanted to try it. I was reading on Tropica's site and it said it has very high demands and is very hard to grow. I am thinking about going back and getting a few bunches of it since it seems to be a lot easier to grow than I though.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

as far as trimming and propigation goes, do you trim it from the bottom and then replant it? also, i does send out side shoots right?


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes it sends out side shoots. I only keep the top part because the bottom is not attractive looking due to lack of light. I have pushed my GH to 13 and it does fine, and in 83F temperature. Like Travis said, not as hard as Tropica claims.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

yes + yes!

Aviel.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

when i first got it ' about a year ago from thailand, it didnt want to grow. simply didnt grow' but never died. after a month or two i transfered it to another tank, with the same parameters but the temp (25 vs. 28) and it started to grow like a weed.
here r my pics


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Those are some awesome pictures! I guess it depends on how they were kept before we get them. If they have the emergent leaves or flowers coming out the crown of the plant, then it will take longer for the plant to change its morphology back to the submersed state or if the plants were kept in a nutrient or light-poor environment, it might take time to respond to our optimum tank conditions. This plant is already becoming the highlight of my aquascape and with a clump of pink Ammania gracilis right next to it...the effect is beyond words.









Mor B, what lights are you using?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

t5 sylvania 860 39w*3
t5 sylvania 840 39w*1
t8 philips aquarelle 30w
t8 sylvania grolux 30w 
and my tank is 220liters


----------

